# Ersetzen zwischen tags



## martin00 (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in einer Textdatei ein bestimmtes Wort ersetzen. Dieses Wort steht zwischen zwei Tags mitten im Text. Wie müsste das java Programm dazu aussehen?

Das Wort Auto soll ersetzt werden. Hat jemand eine Idee?

text  <tag>*Auto*</tag> text.


Gruss

Martin


----------



## Faruun (12. Mrz 2008)

ist die ganze datei ein xml oder ist das eher eine textdatei, wo zufällig ein tag drin enthalten ist?


----------



## Martin00 (13. Mrz 2008)

Hi, 

danke habe die Lösung für mein Problem schon gefunden. 


Gruss

Martin


----------

